
Lakka –  DIY retro emulation console - doener
http://www.lakka.tv/
======
SeanDav
I can find no easily accessible references as to exactly what "retro"
games/applications are actually supported. Pretty essential information I
would have thought...

~~~
devNoise
I got RetroPi running over the Thanksgiving holiday. It's hard to figure out
what version of the MAME roms you need to use.

~~~
gozo
I'm guessing this is what you're looking for?

[https://github.com/RetroPie/RetroPie-Setup/wiki/Managing-
ROM...](https://github.com/RetroPie/RetroPie-Setup/wiki/Managing-ROMs)

~~~
devNoise
That helps out. Of course I have the 0.149 roms found on the internet archive.
That set doesn't seem to be on the list.

------
gregschlom
Anyone knows if this works with a BeagleBone Black? They mention the Raspberry
Pi as supported hardware ([http://www.lakka.tv/doc/Hardware-
support/](http://www.lakka.tv/doc/Hardware-support/)), so hopefully it should
run on the BeagleBone as well.

~~~
Kivutar
We don't support BeagleBone yet. However, if someone want to send a free
hardware sample we will do our best to support it.

~~~
gregschlom
Well I have an extra board lying around but now I was planning to use it as a
console emulator.... :/

------
discardorama
So ... it's been a long time since I looked into MAME, XMAME, etc. etc.

What's the state of the art today? Is it RetroPie? Where can I find the ROMs?

~~~
wodenokoto
You can find Roms by doing a simple google search for the game and adding
"rom". Sometimes I might even add "download". You can also find rom packs on
torrent sites. It's not hard.

------
0942v8653
For the Mac instructions (page 4, at the bottom), you may want to switch

    
    
        diskutil unmount /dev/diskNs1
    

to

    
    
        diskutil unmountDisk /dev/diskN
    

The former does not work if the disk has multiple partitions.

Also you may want to put that command before the dd, because most people will
have to run it.

~~~
Kivutar
Thanks, let me change this...

~~~
m-app
Also, using 'rdisk' instead of the 'disk' dev-file is much faster:
[http://superuser.com/questions/631592/why-is-dev-rdisk-
about...](http://superuser.com/questions/631592/why-is-dev-rdisk-
about-20-times-faster-than-dev-disk-in-mac-os-x)

------
listic
Lakka is based on OpenELEC. Does this mean that it should make as good a media
player as OpenELEC?

~~~
Kivutar
No. We don't ship KODI. We do ship ffmpeg as a libretro core, but it's not
accelerated.

------
CMCDragonkai
Does PC support mean Minnowboard-Max support? x86 SBC.

------
CMCDragonkai
Can this be combined with DOS support?

~~~
Kivutar
There is a libretro version of the DOSBox emulator. If that's what you want.
It's not yet in the default installation but can be added using the core
updater.

------
ysr23
_" Conclusion: Don’t buy chinese crap, prefer a RPi2."_

From: [http://www.lakka.tv/doc/Hardware-
support/](http://www.lakka.tv/doc/Hardware-support/)

This shit rips my knitting

~~~
ghostly_s
And,

 _" Cons: [...] The RPi Foundation is not friendly, they don’t reply to our
mails about including Lakka on NOOBS."_

[http://www.lakka.tv/doc/Hardware-support/](http://www.lakka.tv/doc/Hardware-
support/)

seems to be an odd mis-match of tones on the site...

~~~
glenndebacker
To be honest although I like the raspberry pi hardware (and would recommend it
in comparison with some of the other boards) I'm not particularly a fan of the
foundation also.

The reason being that they can't handle any form of constructive criticism
very well. I dare you to make a comment about the USB design, open hardware vs
blob thing, I will bring the popcorn. They have an extremely negative stance
against competitors products which I don't understand. If it is real about the
children and education I don't see how "competing" products that drives the
prices down, are something bad in that regards. For me it is a healthy thing.

Personally since the beginning I've had a very negative vibe due to how to
they communicate on their blogs, in comments, deal with people who have
different opinions,... . I'm not one bit surprised that in the communications
with the lakka dev(s) they made the impression of being unfriendly. You really
don't have to be in direct communications with them to get that impression.

But they have the advantage of having a good product which in the end is maybe
the most important thing. They make darn good inexpensive hardware.

~~~
DanBC
Do you have any links to comments made by people in the foundation about the
USB design or the hardware blob thing?

~~~
glenndebacker
I don't particularly keep a database of links to comments being made some time
ago, sorry... .

~~~
DanBC
Do you have any relevant search terms?

I mean, you're bad-mouthing a few people here, and it'd be nice if I could
check.

